# My One And ONLY Complaint About Japanese Knife Imports.



## Chef Doom (Sep 3, 2019)

I flew into Los Angeles for fun and adventure a month ago and had to visit JKI for a knife and stone purchase. It was the highlite of my week long trip. Not as fun as Sin City Las Vegas, but still a fun city in its own.

The skinny guy Jon was helpful when he was not chipping away at the mountain of knives he had in his sharpening queue. For those of you who are willing to wait in that long wait list, you have the patience of a Buddhist Monk.

The fat dude Josh was also helpful. I'm surprised he doesn't knock over half of the store with that waist line, but he gets around well for his size.

There was a strange black guy that never spoke or looked in my direction. Not sure if he worked there. All he did was drink beer, eat kale chips, sipped on Pressed Juicery slime goop and made random comments about fountain pens. I thought black people were smart enough not to fall for the Vegan trap but I digress.

They tried to talk me out of buying a honyaki but I refused to listen. I was on vacation with money to burn and the casinos in LA are too far to travel to. The traffic lives up to it's nightmarish reputation. Makes you want to commit suicide just to provide a legitimate reason as to why it takes 2 hours to travel 15 miles.

All these things made up a joyful experience. Which brings me to my one complaint...

Where the hell is the big breasted secretary? How are you going to run a successful shop in the greater Los Angeles area without a big tittied lady that welcomes potential customers with a bouncy personality?

I think there was one girl that worked there. She looked young, but didn't even try to dress slut..errr....um...I mean sexy. No skin to be shown accept her hands and face.

I hope they fix this before my next visit.


----------



## dmonterisi (Sep 3, 2019)

fear and loathing in los angeles


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 3, 2019)

umm, what?


----------



## daveb (Sep 3, 2019)

I'll have one of whatever Doom has been drinking.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 3, 2019)

Modified White Russian. Replace coffee liqueur with blue bottle coffee. Increase vodka by an extra ounce. Real maple syrup as a sweetener. Raw heavy cream.

You are welcome.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 3, 2019)

i do love local cane syrup in my coffee. also milk seems to only water it down, these days i actually use straight cream which i think is "paleo" so its healthy.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 3, 2019)

Lol I have long held that the concept of paleo in this century is delusional. I have dipped and dabed in many type of diets and the two with the biggest holes are paleo and veganism when it comes to health claims.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 3, 2019)

I agree with milk making coffee taste watered down which is a weird concept but hey.

Heavy cream all the way.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes, I refuse to eat sweet potatoes everyday even if they’re “good carbs”


----------



## labor of love (Sep 3, 2019)

Also, I created my own diet and lost 50lbs in a year by not eating any carbs besides fruit and rice. Still drank almost everyday. Totally worth it.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 3, 2019)

It's hard for people to accept the fact that vegetables are optional. Most people would be disgusted if they were fed many wild vegetables. 

I remember a survivalist video where he would go around the city and riverways showing how to eat wild plants. Every bowl was topped with plenty of salt and salad dressing as he admitted that the plants taste terrible.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 3, 2019)

Vice did a video about a red neck kid that ran away from home and lived in the woods for years. He literally just hunted animals and went fishing. Occasionally ate berries or maybe a fruit here and there. But since he was a minor he hated vegetables and never ate them. Still retaining his health quite well.
I’m not brave enough to do a no veg diet. Just try to stick to the tasty stuff.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 3, 2019)

Made my day


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 3, 2019)

Cream in coffee isn’t paleo. It’s keto. Get your fads straight.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 3, 2019)

Fiber is drastically overrated.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 3, 2019)

Also, hemorrhoids are underrated.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 3, 2019)

Chuckles said:


> Cream in coffee isn’t paleo. It’s keto. Get your fads straight.


That's part of how ridiculous paleo is. It's been warped into another junk food diet.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 3, 2019)

JBroida said:


> Made my day


It's what I'm here for.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 3, 2019)

Chuckles said:


> Fiber is drastically overrated.


Unless your diet is mostly KFC and hamburgers. Then fiber is what it's all about


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 3, 2019)

I get a kick out of watching movies from 70's & 8o's male actors had chest hair. The same actors older now seem to have lost it all.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 3, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I get a kick out of watching movies from 70's & 8o's male actors had chest hair. The same actors older now seem to have lost it all.



If only things worked that way... I’m still hairy AF


----------



## ecchef (Sep 3, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> Modified White Russian. Replace coffee liqueur with blue bottle coffee. Increase vodka by an extra ounce. Real maple syrup as a sweetener. Raw heavy cream.
> 
> You are welcome.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 4, 2019)

ecchef said:


> View attachment 60429


As long as The Dude approves lol


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 4, 2019)

JBroida said:


> If only things worked that way... I’m still hairy AF


The hairs on your scalp may part ways, but the body hairs will always be with you.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 4, 2019)

You’re just not a full grown silverback until your beard hair connects with your back hair.


----------



## Dhoff (Sep 4, 2019)

labor of love said:


> You’re just not a full grown silverback until your beard hair connects with your back hair.



At age 33, I have completed your quest sensei. I have a full set of Hairy armor.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 4, 2019)

Haha my buddy had spot below his his jawline under his ear where where his neck/back hair connected to his beard.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 4, 2019)

so glad to see you back doom...too much damn optimism going on here...

plus one on straight cream if I'm gonna' adulterate it may as well do it right.

as to fibre being overrated, it is until it's not


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 4, 2019)

Beer is vegan right? 

There is a lot to be said for eye candy. Use to watch a car show. What's my Car Worth old & younger guy. They had this hot beauty on that show used to watch it seeing her put a smile on my face. for some misguided reason they lost her. Was not the same at all with just the two guys.


----------



## JayGee (Sep 4, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Beer is vegan right?



Beer is actually often not vegan - some large brewers use fish products (scales and bladders) to filter / clarify beer.


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 4, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> Unless your diet is mostly KFC and hamburgers. Then fiber is what it's all about


If I'm eating fast food fried chicken then it's Popeye's spicy for me.

Halo diets are all about virtue signaling anyway.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 4, 2019)

Bill13 said:


> If I'm eating fast food fried chicken then it's Popeye's spicy for me.


...and that is what separates us from the communists. Too many people opt for mild and before you know it we will all be carrying party cards.

Keep America great -- fuk 'mild' fried chicken!


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 4, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Beer is vegan right?
> 
> There is a lot to be said for eye candy. Use to watch a car show. What's my Car Worth old & younger guy. They had this hot beauty on that show used to watch it seeing her put a smile on my face. for some misguided reason they lost her. Was not the same at all with just the two guys.


The best part of a fight is the ring girls in between rounds.

When certain events have cute female fighters on the card I go out of my way to watch the weigh-ins


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 4, 2019)

JayGee said:


> Beer is actually often not vegan - some large brewers use fish products (scales and bladders) to filter / clarify beer.


It can be vegan, but it is definitely not Keto.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 4, 2019)

Bill13 said:


> If I'm eating fast food fried chicken then it's Popeye's spicy for me.
> 
> Halo diets are all about virtue signaling anyway.


Have you tried their new chicken sandwich? I heard it's the bees knees.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 4, 2019)

I like salt & vinegar fried chicken wings.

Yeh the sweet science guys get it. You ever see the boxing in China? They have a group of dancing girls.

Hot chicks & Harley's have always been in photo spreads. I like Cafe racer motorcycles saw a spread with sweet machines & gals sitting on them dressed in fifties tight threads.


----------



## panda (Sep 4, 2019)

only drink my coffee straight up, prefer cold brew non sweetened or diluted with dairy.
but 99% of the time it's redbull or monster for my caffeine fix.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 4, 2019)

drink coffee straight up at work because im using it exclusively as a stimulant. when im at home i get very bourgeois with it.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 8, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I like salt & vinegar fried chicken wings.
> 
> Yeh the sweet science guys get it. You ever see the boxing in China? They have a group of dancing girls.
> 
> Hot chicks & Harley's have always been in photo spreads. I like Cafe racer motorcycles saw a spread with sweet machines & gals sitting on them dressed in fifties tight threads.


It's the eye candy that makes sports worth watching


----------

